
First Round Capital Forces Its Start-Ups to Sing for Their Supper - jkopelman
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20091209/first-round-capital-forces-its-startups-to-sing-for-their-supper-and-your-holiday-card/?mod=ATD_rss
======
david927
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0oyaA1iNFs>

